# What kind of Hawthorne berry?



## Pain4Gain (Jan 11, 2005)

Hawthorne Berry Extract
	or
  Raw Hawthorne Berry Powder 

What's the difference?


----------



## Pain4Gain (Jan 11, 2005)

This might be in the wrong thread, but it is taken with M1T, so I thought I'd try it here first.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you wanting to do the hawthorne berry because you already have high blood pressure?  If not, then it's merely your choice if you want to run it or not.  Use the Hawthorne Berry extract at 1500 mg ED for the 4 weeks your on.  Honestly i don't think you would need it unless you already have high blood pressure.  A 4 week cycle isn't going to raise your blood pressure that high to a point were you need to worry about it.  I tried M1T the most i got out of it was alot of sleep.  It makes you real lethargic.


----------



## Pain4Gain (Jan 12, 2005)

I think I'm a good candidate for HBp.  I do intend to do a few cycles of M1T and 4AD, so I wanted to play it safe.  One of the boards recommended taking milk thistle and hawthorne berry.
I saw a product out there that had a combo of extract and raw powder:
35mg extract and 434mg raw powder per capsule. 
Click here to see ad. 
So I wondered if one was more effective than the other.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 12, 2005)

If you can get the combo then get that instead.  You got a private message also bro from me.


----------

